# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Metrohavaintoja 2005 - 2006

## Rattivaunu

Sunnuntaina aamulla (6.11.) kulussa näytti olevan kuusivaunuisia pitkiä junia.

----------


## Saaresi

La 26.11 aamulla n. 5.40 Mellunmäestä lähti linjalle 1-vaunuparin m100 matkustajajuna. En tiedä, että onko normaalia, mutta 1-vaunuparilla ei liikennöidä matkustajaliikenteessä normaalisti.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> La 26.11 aamulla n. 5.40 Mellunmäestä lähti linjalle 1-vaunuparin m100 matkustajajuna. En tiedä, että onko normaalia, mutta 1-vaunuparilla ei liikennöidä matkustajaliikenteessä normaalisti.


Olihan se joskus kun lauantai- ja sunnuntaiaamuisin ajettiin yhdellä vaunuparilla moniakin lähtöjä. Sunnuntaisin oli vielä tunnin-kaksi pidempään.
Millois tämä loppui? joku varmaan muistaa...

----------


## typhoon

Lähes koko metrokalusto käännettiin Joulupäivän aamuna. Joitakin 100-sarjan vaunupareja jäi vielä kääntämättä, sillä vaunupareista 117+118 ja 119+120 koostunut metro oli tänään liikenteessä parillinen vaunu Ruoholahden suuntaan päin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Lähes koko metrokalusto käännettiin Joulupäivän aamuna. Joitakin 100-sarjan vaunupareja jäi vielä kääntämättä, sillä vaunupareista 117+118 ja 119+120 koostunut metro oli tänään liikenteessä parillinen vaunu Ruoholahden suuntaan päin.


Mielenkiintoinen bongaus, typhoon! Olen huomannut, että miltei poikkeuksetta juhannuksena ja jouluna kalusto käännetään. Päämäräänä lienee pyörästöjen yms. mahdollisimman tasainen kuluminen. Kääntö tehdään varikkoraiteistolla kolmiokääntönä, ilmeisesti huomattavan pitkissä nipuissa.

----------


## typhoon

> Kääntö tehdään varikkoraiteistolla kolmiokääntönä, ilmeisesti huomattavan pitkissä nipuissa.


Jep, niput olivat kuuden vaunuparin mittaisia, mutta pari poikkeustakin oli.
Vaunuparit 175-176, 131-132 ja 147 käännettiin kolmen vaunuparin nipussa: kuva
 Sitten vaunupari 109-110 käännettiin jostain syystä ilman muita vaunuja: kuva
Seuraavia vaunupareja en nähnyt käännettävän: 101-102, 117-118, 119-120, 121-122, 129-130, 133-134, 141-142 ja 183-184.

----------


## typhoon

Pientä päivitystä tilanteeseen. Jostain syystä loput vaunupareista käännettiin vasta tänään iltapäivällä, normaalin liikenteen seassa. 
Vaunupari 133-134 on saneerauksessa.

----------


## juhanahi

> Sitten vaunupari 109-110 käännettiin jostain syystä ilman muita vaunuja: kuva


109-110 on ns. "pahvijuna" uusine matkustajainformaatiolaitteineen. (Nämä metrot ovat nyt näkyneet liikenteessä tuossa kuvassakin näkyvien määränpääkilpien kera, sillä laitteet eivät ole toiminnassa ilmeisesti kuulutusten porrastuksen ongelmien vuoksi). Mutta oleellinen asia tämän havaintosi kannalta on se, että "pahvijunia", jotka on myös merkitty tuulilasissa olevalla punaisella tarralla (kuva), ei saa kytkeä muihin kuin toisiin pahvijuniin. Tämä lienee siis syy siihen, miksi tuo vaunupari on käännetty tässä tapauksessa yksin.

edit: lisäys: Monet mainitsemistasi vasta tänään iltapäivällä käännetyistä olivat pahvijunavaunupareja. Olisivatkohan olleet liikenteessä tuolloin kun 109-110 käännettiin, joka siis edelleen liittyy siihen, että se käännettiin yksin...

----------


## typhoon

> Olisivatkohan olleet liikenteessä tuolloin kun 109-110 käännettiin, joka siis edelleen liittyy siihen, että se käännettiin yksin...


Metrokaluston kääntäminen alkoi Joulupäivän aamuna n. kello 7.50 ja loppui  kolme tuntia myöhemmin. Matkustajaliikenne alkoi vasta yhdentoista jälkeen.
Edit: Kiinnostaisi kyllä tosiaan tietää, miksi vain yksi "pahvijuna" käännettiin tuolloin.

----------


## juhanahi

> Metrokaluston kääntäminen alkoi Joulupäivän aamuna n. kello 7.50 ja loppui  kolme tuntia myöhemmin. Matkustajaliikenne alkoi vasta yhdentoista jälkeen.


Äh, niin tietysti, tässä menee nyt ihan juhlapyhät ja niiden liikennöintiajat sekaisin...

----------


## aki

Tänään lauantaina oli metroliikenteessä jotain ongelmia kun klo 13.38 Ruoholahdesta Mellunmäkeen lähtevä vuoro oli myöhässä n. 10 min. Eli vuorot 13.38m ja 13.43v jäivät pois ja seuraava metro mikä tuli oli M200-sarjaa joten olisikohan kyseessä ollut jokin oviin liittyvä vika.

----------


## Kotkalainen

Tänään (20.1.) oli metrossa omituisen näköinen vaunu.  Vaunu oli 149-150 .  Vaunun kaikki valot oli pimeinä ja vaunusta ei kuulunut mitään muuta kuin kitinää miltein koko ajan ja jarruttaessa ääni joka muistutti käsivoimalla toimivaa polkupyöränpumppua.  Jarruttaessa vaunu nytky kamalasti.  Vaunun valoista paloi ulkopuolella vain kyljessä punainen ja matkustamossa vain ovien kohdalla olevat lamput.  Vaunu oli iltaruuhkassa keskimmäinen vaunu.  Yksi toinen metron vaunuista oli 115-116 joka toimi normaalisti.  Metroliikenne oli muutenkin sekaisin.  Olisiko jollakin tietoa mikä vaunussa 149-150 on vikana.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tänään (20.1.) oli metrossa omituisen näköinen vaunu.  Vaunu oli 149-150 .  ...  Olisiko jollakin tietoa mikä vaunussa 149-150 on vikana.


Aamulla oli yksi juna hajonnut, ja se jätettiin Ruoholahteen. Näin kerrottiin radiouutisissa. Ehkä sitä oli yritetty päivän mittaan korjata länsipäässä, mutta ei ollut onnistunut ja se sitten otettiin sieltä hinauksessa varikolle iltapäivällä.

Itse matkustin Ruoholahdesta itään noin klo 16:20, enkä havainnut mitään erikoista.

Antero

----------


## melfstro

Ainakin iltapäivän (20.1.) aikana oli useita ovivikoja ja kun varakalusto loppui kesken oli sitten joitakin vaunuja kokonaan suljettu tai ajettiin lyhyemmillä junilla. Lisäksi liikennettä hidasti kiskon pinnan liukkaus sekä opastimien peittyminen lumeen ja Vuosaaren haaralla oli joku jännitehäiriökin.

----------


## Compact

Ei kai opastimien peittyminen lumeen vaikuta junien kulkemiseen? Ei ainakaan VR:n vastaavassa liikenteessä. Nehän ovat vain "vanhasta muistista" radan varressa. Kulunvalvonta lienee myös HKL:llä käytössä? VR:lläkin oli liukkautta kiskoilla ja jokin sähkökatko valtakunnan verkossa. Nämä kaikki jouduttiin selvittämään hallituksen uutislähetyksiä myöten, mutta ei näistä HKL:n pikkulähiksen vaikeuksista juuri koskaan kuule medioissa. Ilmankos se tuntuu olevan niin takuuvarma liikennemuoto, vaikka vetää avoratana Espoon peräkylille kaiken autuuden tuomana liikennemuotona.

----------


## Rattivaunu

melfstro on metrojunankuljettaja, joten uskon hänen tietävän, mitä kirjoittaa (nimenomaan tästä aiheesta).
Uudenmaan uutisissa kerrottiin mm "...Myös metroliikenteessä on ollut vaikeuksia samoin kuin raitiovaunuliikenteessäkin...." eli ei metron ongelmia ihan täysin pimitetty.   :Wink:

----------


## melfstro

> Ei kai opastimien peittyminen lumeen vaikuta junien kulkemiseen? Ei ainakaan VR:n vastaavassa liikenteessä. Nehän ovat vain "vanhasta muistista" radan varressa. Kulunvalvonta lienee myös HKL:llä käytössä?


Eipä ole metrossa tuollaista kulunvalvontaa, ainoastaan pistemäistä kulunvalvontaa pakkopysäytyksen muodossa. Mitä sähkönsyöttöön tulee niin Vuosaaren haara on ilmeisesti muutenkin hieman alimitoitettu täyspitkille junille, virtaa ei tahdo ihan riittää esim. jos Rastilasta ja Vuosaaresta lähtee junia samalla hetkellä liikkeelle.

----------


## juhanahi

Lainaus Seisake.net:iin kirjoittamastani havainnosta:

Metroliikenteessä oviongelma aiheutti häiriöitä iltapäivällä; mm. 15:40 Rautatientorilta Ruoholahteen menevää kyytiä olisi joutunut odottamaan parikymmentä minuuttia, kuten RT2:lta napattu kuva osoittaa. (kuva)

Matkalla RT-IK noin 15:48-16:05 oli mahdollista todeta myös metron virransyöttöpuolella ongelmia; Sörnäisten ja Itäkeskuksen välillä ei aina saatu jännitettä ja välillä juna rullasi useaan lyhyeen otteeseen hiljaisena ja luonnollisesti suurin osa valoista pimeänä eteenpäin. Yleensä tällöin virtakiskosta välähti myös valokaari. Liukas keli aiheutti matkaan ympärilyönneistä johtunutta nykimistä, rauhallisesta ajotavasta huolimatta. Lisäksi keskustan päässä juna oli myös todella täynnä, joka loi havaintomatkan alkuun harvinaista tunnelmaa. Kameraa ei valitettavasti mahtunut ottamaan suosiolla repusta...

Itäkeskuksen kakkosraidetta ajoi 16:07 kohti Vuosaarta tyhjä kahden vaunuparin juna. Etummaisen vaunuparin kilvissä luki Kamppi, taaemman 105+106 -parin kilvet olivat pimeinä ja vikalamput paloivat kummassakin vaunussa. (kuva)

Eli pientä häikkää oli tänäänkin... Nuo linkeistä löytyneet kaksi kuvaa ja muutama muu junakuva löytyy osoitteesta http://www.seisake.net/uudetkuvat.php?u=2006-01-21.

----------


## Miska

Juhanahin kuvaamia ongelmia bongailin minäkin. Vikalamppujen loistetta näkyi lauantain kuluessa ainakin aamulla, iltapäivällä ja alkuillasta. Ovien kanssa tuntui olevan ongelmia ja näkyipä junia kulkevan myös osa ovista hieman raollaan. Minulle jäi mielikuva, että ongelmat koskivat nimenomaan M100:ia. Illan viimeisimmät metrovuorot tuntuivat kulkevan melko normaalisti.

----------


## Kotkalainen

> Ovien kanssa tuntui olevan ongelmia ja näkyipä junia kulkevan myös osa ovista hieman raollaan. ti.


Huomasin myös, että ovet eivät aina oikein halunneet mennä auki. Tuli myös noita ongelmia myös kiinni menossa. Ihmetytti matkustaessa sitä että ovet eivät mene kunnolla kiinni tai auki.

----------


## juhanahi

Eilen, sunnuntaina 22.1. oli muuten liikenteessä M200-sarjan junia peräti viidessä vuorossa normaalin kolmen sijasta. Syynä oli se, että perjantaina ja lauantaina hajosi sen verran paljon M100-sarjalaisia (varsinkin ovien kanssa oli ongelmia) ja toisaalta uusien junien kanssa oviongelmia ei ole ollut näillä keleillä.

----------


## Miska

> Eilen, sunnuntaina 22.1. oli muuten liikenteessä M200-sarjan junia peräti viidessä vuorossa normaalin kolmen sijasta. Syynä oli se, että perjantaina ja lauantaina hajosi sen verran paljon M100-sarjalaisia (varsinkin ovien kanssa oli ongelmia) ja toisaalta uusien junien kanssa oviongelmia ei ole ollut näillä keleillä.


Sunnuntaina tulin itsekin matkustaneeksi mennen tullen M200:lla ja ne todellakin tuntuivat toimivan hyvin.  Sunnuntailiikenteessä olisi varmasti pärjätty pelkillä M200:illakin, jos olisi ajettu yhden vaunuparin junilla...

----------


## typhoon

> Sunnuntaina tulin itsekin matkustaneeksi mennen tullen M200:lla ja ne todellakin tuntuivat toimivan hyvin.


Tänään Mellunmäessä savuttanut metrovaunu oli 213. Siihen ei ilmeisesti kuitenkaan kovin suuria vaurioita tullut, koska se selvisi omin voimin varikolle.

----------


## Antero Alku

Tänään hieman ennen klo 10 Itäkeskuksen kaupungin suunnan lähtöraiteella seisoi pimeä 3-yksikköinen 200-sarjan juna. En ehtinyt varmistaa, mutta epäilen sen saapuneen juuri ja jättäneen kaikki matkustajansa laiturille.

Sitten juna ajoi varikolle johtavalle raiteelle. Kohta tuli keskiraiteelle 2-yksikköinen "pahvijuna", joka ajoi läpi myös varikolle menevälle raiteelle edellisen perään. Sitten matkustinkin itse kohti keskustaa ihmetellen tapahtunutta.

Palatessani kotiin päin klo 14 aikaan jouduin nousemaan Hakaniemessä kahden yksikön Mellunmäen junaan. Normaalisti junat ajavat kolmella yksiköllä läpi päivän, joten jotain oli sekaisin tänään metrolla.

Antero

----------


## aki

Tänään perjantaina ajoi iltaruuhkassa kahden vaunuparin juna 119-120+141-142, jossa oli kaikki määränpäänäytöt pimeenä ja ensimmäisen vaunun tuulilasissa oli vain kyltti "Ruoholahti". Kummatkin yksiköt oli peruskorjattuja.

----------


## juhanahi

> Tänään perjantaina ajoi iltaruuhkassa kahden vaunuparin juna 119-120+141-142, jossa oli kaikki määränpäänäytöt pimeenä ja ensimmäisen vaunun tuulilasissa oli vain kyltti "Ruoholahti". Kummatkin yksiköt oli peruskorjattuja.


Näin itse kyseisen junan lähdön varikolta ruuhka-ajan kynnyksellä (kuva). Voisi veikata, ettei löytynyt kolmatta toimivaa pahvijunavaunuparia ko. junaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

Matkustin eilen vaunussa 219. Jokainen liikkeellelähtö tuntui siltä, kuin muu juna kiskoisi 219:ä, jonka pyörät lähtisivät pyörimään vasta sitten, kun ollaan jo jonkinlaisessa vauhdissa. Rutinaa ja örinää. Vauhdissa ääni rauhoittui ja normalisoitui.

Laiturilta ulkopuolella vaunun liikkeelle lähtiessä ei tämä meteli ollut oikein kuultavissa.

Saman mekkalan olen havainnut muutaman kerran aikaiasemminkin 200-sarjassa.

Mahtaako olla jokin tyyppivika, jossa invertteri ei pysy tahdissa muun junan kanssa?

Antero

----------


## TL

Eilen (ke 15.3.) Vuosaaressa vaihdettiin klo 13.10 lähtöön 200-sarjan junan tilalle vanhemman sarjan juna. Kuljettajan kuulutuksen mukaan tässä 200-sarjan junassa oli ollut jarruvika, jonka johdosta tuli Vuosaareen myöhässä ja tämä sama vuoro oli edelleen reilu 5 min myöhässä tullessa/lähtiessä Mellunmäestä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Keskiviikkona ainakin laiturinäyttöjen mukaan täytyi olla hämminkiä liikenteessä jo aamulla ennen klo 7:ää. Luvattiin 10 minuutin odotusta 4 min liikenteen aikana. Tämä oli Helsingin metron 24-vuotisen historian aikana ensimmäinen kerta, kun lähdin etsimään korvaavaa liikennevälinettä (Ruoholahden suuntaan).
Torstaina 16.3. vastaavaan aikaan kulki kuusivaunuisen asemesta nelivaunuinen juna, nk. pahvijuna, jossa on uudistetut määränpäänäytöt (nekin pois käytöstä). Pahveissahan ne eivät ole olleet käytössä juurikaan. 
Tuntuu oudolta kirjottaa aiheesta "hämminkiä metrossa". Sen verran idioottivarmasti se kaiken kaikkiaan tuntuu toimivan.

----------


## juhanahi

> Metroasemien laitureille on alkanut ilmestymään sinisiä pysähtymispaikkavaloja. Niiden tarkoitus on kertoa matkustajille mihin kohtaan ruuhkajunia lyhyemmät, nelivaunuiset metrot pysähtyvät. Hakaniemi on ensimmäinen metroasema, missä siniset valot ovat nyt saaneet kaverikseen oranssit tarrat, joissa sinisten valojen merkitys lukee kolmella kielellä.


Ja pari kuvaa: http://www.seisake.net/uudetkuvat.php?u=2006-04-15

----------


## Joona

Tänään ammulla (20.4.2006) pysähtyi täyspitkä metrojuna Kampissa kummalliseen paikkaan. Kyseessä oli Mellunmäestä tullut M200-sarjan juna, jonka lähtöaika Kampista eteenpäin lienyt 8.02. Olin tapani mukaan Kampin Keskukseen johtavien liukuportaiden kohdalle pysähtyvällä ovella, mutta tänään ei juna liukunut näin pitkälle. Metro pysähtyi arvioini mukaan runsaan vaununmitan liian aikaisin. Sininen valo ja lattiamerkintä olivat toisen yksikön nivelen kohdalla. Junan peräpäätä kohti katsahtaessani näytti siltä, että viimeisestä vaunusta melkoisen pitkä pätkä olisi ollut vielä tunnelissa - arviolta yhdet tai kahdet ovet. Liukuportaille kävellessäni metron ovet sulkeutuivat ja juna lähti liikkeelle, mutta pysähtyi kohta uudelleen normaaliin seisontapaikkaansa ja avasi ovet toistamiseen.

Kuinka usein tälläisia pysähdysvirheitä tapatuu, ja aukeavatko myös tunneliin jääneen vaunun ovet?

----------


## juhanahi

> ja aukeavatko myös tunneliin jääneen vaunun ovet?


Aukeavat (ellei vaunua/ovea ole otettu pois käytöstä), mutta kuljettaja ei tietenkään saisi avata niitä. Tässä tapauksessa kuljettajan olisi toimintaohjeiden mukaan pitänyt pitää ovet kiinni ja lukittuina, siirtää juna kokonaan laiturin kohdalle ja tiedottaa matkustajille siirtämisestä.

Kampin kakkosraiteella, eli Ruoholahden suuntaan ajettavalla raiteella, nelosmerkki on hiljattain siirretty laiturin länsipäästä hieman idemmäs (Kampin keskuksen portaiden takia). Äkkiseltään muistelisin, että tuo nelivaunuisen junan pysäyttämismerkki olisi noin vaunun verran ennen laiturin länsipäätä. 

Eli todennäköinen syy kertomaasi tapaukseen voisi olla se, että kuljettaja on epähuomiossa pysäyttänyt kuusivaunuisen junan nelosmerkille. Tuo inhimillinen erehdys ei kuitenkaan saisi kestää niin kauaa, että juna pysähtyy ja kuljettaja avaa ovet.

----------


## Miska

Kohdalleni sattui pari kertaa lyhyen ajan sisällä joskus vuosi pari sitten Mellunmäessä tapaus, että lähdön hetkellä kuljettaja avasikin "väärän" puolen ovet sen sijaan että olisi sulkenut laiturin puoleiset ovet. Molemmilla kerroilla kyseessä oli M200.

----------


## Joona

M203-M204 yksikössä pistivät tänään silmään vaunun päädyissä kuljettajan ovessa mainoksen yläpuolella olleet kameravalvontaa kuvastaneet tarrat. Kameroita en vaunussa nähnyt. Pilaileeko joku matkustajien kustannuksella vai onko vaunussa oikeasti jonnekin piiloon laitettu kamerat tai kenties piakkoin tulossa kameroita?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Olen nähnyt yhden M100-metrovaunun sisällä aktivistien, opiskelijajäynäilijöiden tai muuten vain friikkien liimaamia tarroja joilla metron reittikartttaa on pidennetty Kivenlahteen, ja näyttää ihan aidolta. Metron "uudet" asemat olivat: Lauttasaari, Koivusaari, Keilaniemi, Otaniemi, Tapiola, Niittymaa, Matinkylä, Iivisniemi, Soukka, Kivenlahti, nimet olivat sekä suomeksi että ruotsiksi, ja oli mainittu montako minuuttia menee niiden väliltä, ja jokaisen aseman kohdalla oli liityntäbussi-symboli. Ainoastaan viivan väri on hieman tummemmanpunainen kuin alkuperäisen. Valitettavasti en pistänyt vaunun numeroa mieleen. Havainto oli viime viikonlopulta. Osaako kukaan sanoa ketkä ovat olleet asialla? Itse en tunnusta  :Wink: 

t. Rainer

----------


## Zimba

> Valitettavasti en pistänyt vaunun numeroa mieleen. Havainto oli viime viikonlopulta. Osaako kukaan sanoa ketkä ovat olleet asialla? Itse en tunnusta


Kyseessä on yksi tämänvuotisista teekkarijäynistä. Vaunuun 126 oli liimattu linjakartan jatke ja aamuruuhkamatkustajia sitten haastateltu Länsimetroon liittyvistä asioista. Ainakin omasta mielestäni tuo jatke olisi pitänyt poistaa vaunusta heti jäynän päätyttyä. Itsekään en kuulu näihin jäynääjiin.

----------


## juhanahi

Tuollapa on pari kuvaa  ko. pilakartasta: http://www.seisake.net/uudetkuvat.php?u=2006-04-20. Kuvat on otettu viikko takaperin vaunusta 126. Karttoja oli yksi vaunussa 125 ja kaksi vaunussa 126.

----------


## Pera

> Pilaileeko joku matkustajien kustannuksella vai onko vaunussa oikeasti jonnekin piiloon laitettu kamerat tai kenties piakkoin tulossa kameroita?


 Ainakin vaunuissa M121-M122 on nyt kameravalvonta, Muissa vaunuissa ei ainakaan vielä ole kameroita mutta eiköhän niitä nyt asenneta tässä kesän aikana kun vaunuja on enemmän vapaana

----------


## typhoon

> Ainakin vaunuissa M121-M122 on nyt kameravalvonta


Ei kyllä taida olla kuin vaunussa 122, ainakin vielä huhtikuun alussa oli vaunu 121 kameraton. Ja tuo vaunupari 121-122 on ollut nyt liikenteessä lähestulkoon jokaisena arkipäivänä.

----------


## Antero Alku

Mikähän mahtoi seisottaa metroa eilen klo 18 aikaan? Yksi itään päin menevä juna seisoi Kulosaaren sillan itäpäässä ja toinen länsipäässä. Sillalla näkyi turvaliivisiä miehiä. Olettaisin liikenteen seisseen useita minuutteja, koska pelkästään kävely sillalle kestää jo pitkään.

Media ei kerro mistään mitään.

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Onhan noita pieniä jatkuvasti.

Muunmuassa tämä, josta Hesari uutisoi 2.6.




> Helsingin metroliikenne keskeytyi hetkeksi perjantaina iltapäivällä kello puoli kolmen aikaan ilkivallan vuoksi. Metroradalle oli viskattu polkupyörä Itäkeskuksessa. 
> 
> Liikenne pysähtyi noin 15 minuutin ajaksi, jonka jälkeen metrot pääsivät jatkamaan lähes normaalisti matkaansa.


On tämäkin kaupunki.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tuolla toisessa ketjussa kirjoitettiin "hiivatillisista metrojunista". Näinköhän sitten sellaisia Kontulan reissullani? Tänään lauantaina joka tapauksessa liikenteessä oli kaikki kolme nk. nokkajunaa, joista kaksi vieläpä samassa junassa (105/106+103/104). Joillekin harrastajille nokkajunat ovat "tärkeämpiä" kuin muut. Onhan niissä hieman erilainen äänimaailma ja muutamat yksityiskohdat ovat muutenkin pikkasen erilaisia verrattuna varsinaisiin sarjajuniin.

----------


## ultrix

Mistä muuten tuo nimitys "Nokkajuna" juontuu? Siitäkö, että ne ovat sarjansa ensimmäiset, vai onko junissa jokin erityinen ulkoinen piirre?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mistä muuten tuo nimitys "Nokkajuna" juontuu?


Tässä seisake.netin kuvassa näet junan edessä neljä "siipeä". Näitä ei nokkajunissa ole.

Mitä nämä muuten ovat? Liittyykö nämä jotenkin jäähdytykseen?

Minäkin muuten tein tuossa jo pari kuukautta sitten mielenkiintoisen metrohavainnon. 101-102 ja 103-104 oli yhdessä HS-vaunuparin kanssa. Onko muuten kellään sellaista tietoa näiden tulevaisuudesta, että jätetäänkö niiden sisätilat alkuperäiskuosiin?

Edit: Tässä kuva 101:n nokasta. Seisake.netin kuvat ovat loistavia metron tutkimiseen.

----------


## juhanahi

> Tässä seisake.netin kuvassa näet junan edessä neljä "siipeä". Näitä ei nokkajunissa ole.
> 
> Mitä nämä muuten ovat? Liittyykö nämä jotenkin jäähdytykseen?


Toisen linkkaamasi kuvan yhteydessä on käsitelty tätä aihetta. Nuo "puskimet" ovat ns. kiipeämissuojat, joiden tarkoitus on estää törmääviä junia "kiipeämästä" toistensa päälle.




> Minäkin muuten tein tuossa jo pari kuukautta sitten mielenkiintoisen metrohavainnon. 101-102 ja 103-104 oli yhdessä HS-vaunuparin kanssa.


Oletko ihan varma tästä? Rohkenen nimittäin epäillä, sillä HS-vaunupari 119-120 on ns. infojuna (uudet matkustajainfolaitteet), eikä niitä junia saa kytkeä muuta kuin toisiin infojuniin, jollaisiahan nokkajunavaunuparit eivät toki ole.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Toisen linkkaamasi kuvan yhteydessä on käsitelty tätä aihetta. Nuo "puskimet" ovat ns. kiipeämissuojat, joiden tarkoitus on estää törmääviä junia "kiipeämästä" toistensa päälle.


Oho... Lukutaito ei millään riitä havaitsemaan selittävää tekstiä, kiitos huomautuksesta.




> Oletko ihan varma tästä? Rohkenen nimittäin epäillä, sillä HS-vaunupari 119-120 on ns. infojuna (uudet matkustajainfolaitteet), eikä niitä junia saa kytkeä muuta kuin toisiin infojuniin, jollaisiahan nokkajunavaunuparit eivät toki ole.


Öh... Ilmeisesti olenkin nähnyt unta tai sitten katselin kahta junaa. Tapaus nimittäin meni niin, että astuin Puotilassa metrosta ulos ja huomasin HS-vaunun ja rupesin kaivamaan kameraa. Ilmeisesti junassa, josta astuin ulos oli nämä 101-102 ja 103-104. Kun en ehtinyt kaivamaan kameraa tarpeeksi äkkiä, en myöskään saanut HS-vaunuisesta junasta kuvaa. Mutta kiitos myös tästä tiedosta. En olisi arvannut, että M-sataset ovat ei-yhteensopivia myös toistensa kanssa. :Eek:  M100 ja M200-sarjaisten yhteensopimattomuuden vielä ymmärrän...

----------

